

Jobs Marketplace HireArt Wants To Help You Find A Job At An Education Startup - esharef
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/08/resume-killing-jobs-marketplace-hireart-wants-to-help-you-find-a-job-at-an-education-startup/

======
yaddayadda
Here's a link with a listing of companies, locations, deadlines, and some
other information - <https://www.hireart.com/edchallenge> . I find it
interesting that there isn't a work-from-home option.

------
aashaykumar92
HireArt seems like such a neat idea so I went through the registration process
and said Business Development is an area I am interested in for fun, and I was
taken to a page where it tells me that I will now "be asked four questions
about Biz Dev And Sales. Some require a short video response, and others
text."

I'm guessing the point of something like this is so that people aren't
preparing for the normal, mundane questions that typically come up in job
interviews but I do think it would be nice if there were a bit more details,
especially considering 'some [questions] require a short video response'. I'm
currently sitting in bed and my voice probably still sounds like I just woke
up so a video response from me would not be very attractive to employers.

Questions like "Do I only get one chance to respond to the questions? Or can I
have multiple video responses?" should be at least addressed at this point so
people like me aren't going in blind and have potentially-awful videos. There
is no need to prep anyone on the question material, just some basic info.

Again, great idea...just thought I'd give some feedback...Cheers!

~~~
esharef
Hey, this is Elli (Co-Founder). Awesome feedback -- really appreciate it. I
think you're totally right that we should give you a heads up of what's going
to happen before you start. Most people have never done this type of thing
before.

Quick q for you: Do you think you would have wanted to know everything from
the start (before you even did anything on our site)? Or do you think it's
enough to have a modle that explains once you're about to start the interview?

To answer your question: \- You get as many chances as you want to re-record
\- You can pause and come back later

Thanks again for your helpful feedback

~~~
yaddayadda
"Do you think you would have wanted to know everything from the start (before
you even did anything on our site)?" - Yes.

For what it's worth, I'm interested, but not sufficiently interested to sign-
up for yet another account until I get "enough" information ("enough" being
like porn - I know it when I see it).

-

"Can I choose which companies I am shown to? We'll show your profile to all
participating employers. If you aren't comfortable with that, please email us
at info@hireart.com and let us know which companies you're interested in."
(<https://www.hireart.com/edchallenge>)

I am selective about companies that I apply to work for. The thought of having
to send an email, instead of just having check-boxes next to each company that
I'm interested in, is an extra, unnecessary step.

\- Edited for clarity

------
PKP2001
This is an amazing startup, and a great idea.

------
emotta
Setting it up as a competition is a neat idea. Although every job application
is basically a competition!

------
onewong
This is awesome.

